# J.R.R. Tolkien : The Creator of Middle-earth



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 13, 2018)

Discussions about Oxford Professor John Ronald Reuel Tolkien, the peerless storyteller who made this site possible, and to whose work this site is dedicated.


----------

